# Alert Levels - 14 January 2022 until 31 January 2022



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

IATF 156-D
SOURCE: https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2022/01jan/20220112-IATF-RESO-156C-RRD.pdf


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I see San Juan and Urbiztondo La Union have closed establishments and all beaches in the surfing areas from January 8th for 15 days.

This also just added from January 14 to 31st.









28 more areas placed under stricter Alert Level 3


Another 28 areas in the country will be elevated to Alert Level 3 status for around two weeks in a bid to curb the worsening spread of COVID-19, Malacañang announced.




cnnphilippines.com





What's that old song? Lonely days, lonely nights.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

They never really post what the level means





What do we need to know under Alert Level 3? | Department of Health website







doh.gov.ph


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Better stock up as I see an alcohol ban coming soon and lockdowns to a neighborhood near you.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> They never really post what the level means
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's getting to the point where not only citizens but front liner's are burned out on these quarantines so the only difference that I now notice is a requirement for the vaccine card.

And now I read in the news that the Municipality's are supposed to come up with a list if those that haven't been vaccinated, my wife refuses to get vaccinated, I cant talk her into getting the vaccine.

I and my son used public transportation and it felt like things were back to normal, we could go anywhere unlike last year, many of the buses weren't running or we had to use the jeepney.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Metro Manila, other areas to remain under Alert Level 3 until Jan. 31 | Inquirer News 

Just announced. Still level 3 and not level 4!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Metro Manila, other areas to remain under Alert Level 3 until Jan. 31 | Inquirer News
> 
> Just announced. Still level 3 and not level 4!


Well they only managed level 2 for a few day so wait and see.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> I see San Juan and Urbiztondo La Union have closed establishments and all beaches in the surfing areas from January 8th for 15 days.
> 
> This also just added from January 14 to 31st.
> 
> ...


A group of us just finished an enduro ride in the mountains east of San Juan, stopped at the girlie bars leaving San Gabriel. They were open & welcoming, 😀 Afterwards rode through SJ. It's shut down as you mentioned. Blockade at the road leading to the surf area.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Metro Manila, other areas to remain under Alert Level 3 until Jan. 31 | Inquirer News
> 
> Just announced. Still level 3 and not level 4!


They'll have to prove to me that the thought process has changed on the crisis quarantine managament.


----------

